# Best Place to buy Danner's



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 2, 2010)

where is the best place to buy danner boots, had someone on here send me a link but it was no good anymore! Any suggestions? Looking for snake boots and sharptail 2's, thanks!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 2, 2010)

Pronghorns are the way to go.

Do a search on here...they were around $160-175 if I recall.  That sale might be over....if it is, just do a search on google and find the cheapest place.

I found some earlier this year for my father-in-law that were $185 shipped.  I bought mine 2.5 years ago from Danner.com on clearance for $160.


----------



## TJay (Dec 3, 2010)

Cabela's carrys them


----------



## Victor DeVine (Dec 3, 2010)

*this is the way to go on Danner*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5264721#post5264721

My final price on pronghorn was $130


----------



## davel (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't see how you can beat this discount with free shipping:

http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=4c4fae7dc67ebb7babf27dc7d&id=fabe49c7d2&e=


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 5, 2010)

I missed it nooooooooooo!


----------

